# Sticky  05 TSB's



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Here is a summary of all the 05 TSB's........

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040601025 Date of Bulletin: MAR 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011204 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:ENGINE 
Summary: 
EXCHANGE PROGRAM FOR 2005 MODEL YEAR ENGINES. *TT UPDATE. *TT 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 03012005 Date of Bulletin: MAR 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10014871 
Component: EQUIPMENT:ELECTRICAL:RADIO/TAPE DECK/CD ETC. 
Summary: 
NO AUDIO CONDITION FROM THE RADIO. *EH 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050851001 Date of Bulletin: MAR 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10015029 
Component: STRUCTURE:BODY 
Summary: 
PAINT STAIN UNDER PROTECTIVE SHIPPING FILM. *TT 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040310013 Date of Bulletin: OCT 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011058 
Component: SUSPENSION 
Summary: 
DRIVING CHARACTERISTICS OF REAR-WHEEL DRIVE AND AVAILABLE WINTER TIRES. ALSO INCLUDES THE 2004-2005 CADILLAC CTS-V. *TT 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 09072004 Date of Bulletin: SEP 07, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013191 
Component: STRUCTURE:BODY 
Summary: 
PAINT PEELING FROM THE FRONT OR REAR FASCIAS. *EH 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040603006 Date of Bulletin: SEP 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011040 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:ENGINE 
Summary: 
PROPER JUMP STARTING PROCEDURE. *TT 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 0804 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10014346 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:ENGINE 
Summary: 
OIL LIFE SYSTEM RESET PROCEDURES - CARS. *NM 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3235 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011720 
Component: POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 
Summary: 
ENGINEERING INVESTIGATION ON THE NEW TRANSMISSION CONTROL MODULE. *EH 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3438 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10014874 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Summary: 
HEADLAMPS STAY ON WHEN HEADLAMP SWITCH IN AUTO MODE WHICH MAY CAUSE THE BATTERY TO GO DEAD. *TT 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3335 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10014879 
Component: POWER TRAIN 
Summary: 
INVESTIGATION OF PUMP AREA LEAKS. *TT 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3363 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10014880 
Component: POWER TRAIN 
Summary: 
4L60E/4L65E NO REVERSE. *TT 


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2005 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 3369 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 1901 
NHTSA Item Number: 10014907 
Component: POWER TRAIN 
Summary: 
TO BETTER UNDERSTAND SPRAG DAMAGE AN ENGINEERING INVESTIGATION IS BEING CONDUCTED. TYPICAL SYMPTOMS INCLUDE NO FORWARD MOVEMENT IN D4 OR D3 SHIFT LEVER POSITION. MOVEMENT CAN BE OBTAINED IN D2, D1 OR REVERSE. *TT


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting!! It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Thanks for posting!! It's greatly appreciated.


 :agree


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Where does one go to check out the TSB's on another vehicle, specifically the Cadillac CTS. I'm going through a Lemon Law action now and some of these TSB's are exactly what problems I've been having with this new CTS.

TIA,


JET


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

J.E.T. said:


> Where does one go to check out the TSB's on another vehicle, specifically the Cadillac CTS. I'm going through a Lemon Law action now and some of these TSB's are exactly what problems I've been having with this new CTS.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> ...



http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/home.cfm


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*TSBs, Recalls, and Complaints*

Go here to get free detailed info for both the '04 and '05:

http://www.mycarstats.com/auto_TSBs/PONTIAC_GTO_TSBs.asp

Registration and log in are required but free. :cheers


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

*costs*

Should there be a charge for the dealer to check out the TSBs for the car if it is under the milage warranty?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

NO! Its in their database, they can access it at anytime, for free.


----------



## S2kracka (Mar 13, 2006)

Here are all 32:

http://www.edmunds.com/maintenance/...e+(6.0L+8cyl+4A)&zip=55427&synpartner=edmunds


----------



## xXVanquishXx (Sep 6, 2006)

*Jeese!*

How do you all feel knowing your car had 32 TSB's in its second model year?

Should I be worried?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

How does that compare to other 2 year old cars? I checked out the 300C and it had 61. The Mustang had 26.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

xXVanquishXx said:


> How do you all feel knowing your car had 32 TSB's in its second model year?
> 
> Should I be worried?


*How do I feel? I'd buy another GTO in a heartbeat.

NO you should not be worried.

None of the cars have 32 issues with them. Some have a few, some have more than others. Many have 0 issues.
Most are minor annoyances

I'd bet if every car manufactured had TSB's posted on them as ours, most would have as many of not more TSB's than the GTO's. *


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I bought my '05 GTO in Sept, 1, 2006. It was used and had 13,000+ miles. I noticed the TSB list on www.edmunds.com posted #9 by S2kraka on 3-13-2006 did not mention the issue of front strut rub. I think I may have that issue.
Also, I noticed on the forum a few of the members said they have had their differential replaced due to whine. Is TSB #32 specifically referring to the rear diff. whine issue? I don't think I have that issue.
Finally, what is the current date of the TSB list. I wonder if the front strut rub issue has been added. Anyone know?


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow! After 130+ complaints of strut failures on brand new cars and GM wasn't forced to recall??? Unbelievable. 

I'm still nervous about my June '06 build car, because nobody has posted VINs, but so far (400 miles) so good. My car doesn't have a label with a build date; probably because it's a cheap overseas replacement, huh? It just had an undecipherable label (bunch of numbers and letters). Later.
JC


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

so any 06 tsb's. i have less than 2000 on mine


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

xXVanquishXx said:


> How do you all feel knowing your car had 32 TSB's in its second model year?
> 
> Should I be worried?


Nope. A TSB just helps a tech fix your vehicle. It is not a recall.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

ELP_JC said:


> My car doesn't have a label with a build date; probably because it's a cheap overseas replacement, huh? It just had an undecipherable label (bunch of numbers and letters). Later.
> JC


Email GM with your vin and they will provide you with your cars build date. I tried to get it from Holden and they advised me that they couldn't provide those records because the car was an export. GM came back in about two days with the date my goat was built... May 10th, 2006.

Red Beard:cheers


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

Well you can get the build month and year from under the hood.


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

Component Description:
15. ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:ENGINE	
Bulletin Number:	040601025
Bulletin Date:	MAR 2005
Vehicle: 2005 Pontiac GTO
Summary:
EXCHANGE PROGRAM FOR 2005 MODEL YEAR ENGINES. ( NHTSA ITEM NUMBER - 10011204 )

what does exchange program for 2005 model year engines mean? replacing motor?


----------



## Waltah (Apr 28, 2011)

are TSB issues covered by GM for free even if the car is out of warranty?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

no...unless they want to do it out of good will...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt you are going to get much/if any good will on a 5 year old car.


----------

